# Rats have bird mites!?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

So my rats have bird mites apparently.










And I've been treating them with Iver-on spray, which doesn't seem to be working.
They're bitting me to, and it's getting annoying beyond belief.

They won't touch the mice it seems, fortunately. Not sure why.

What can I treat these things with that will get rid of them?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

What concentration is the iver-on? That stuff has worked on every type of bug I've ever seen. With rats, you could increase the concentration of Iver-on because the rats are bigger. How often are you spraying? How many times per week are you washing (I mean scrubbing and bleaching!) the cages? Do you freeze your bedding? All of those things are important when trying to rid a bug problem.

How do you know what type of mite they have? Did a vet determine what they are? You can get revolution from the vet and dose each rat based on their weight. You will have to look up the dosage because I don't know off hand.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They're big enough, that I can see the markings on their backs (plus I have good vision). 
Their numbers are REALLY tiny. . . The iver-on was diluted for mice, but I was giving the rats an extra spritz or two each time. I've started cleaning the cage at least twice a week, but maybe I should be more in depth when doing the net cleaning.

If I can't get rid of them in the next week or two, then I give up, and I'll be taking a sample into the vet to see what they say. :/


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You could try Sevin Powder. I put it on the mousie and then brush it through from the neck down with a toothbrush. Just be careful not to get it in their eyes. I haven't had to use Sevin since I started using Iver-On. I do the ears with a cotton swab dipped in it.

I too, have a hard time believing the Iver-On isn't working. Maybe you need to use a slightly higher concentration on the ratties than you use for meeces.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess I'll up the dilution.

I've been spraying down their whole cage, and their litter too, but these buggers are persistant.

But they aren't thriving. . . like I said their numbers are very very small. I rarely ever see them on the rats themselves, but I know they're there.
Usually, bird mites (on birds at least) go NUTS, and number in the thousands on one single animal. . . Grumble grumble. . .


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

can you get hold of frontline?
I know its not licenced for small mammals but I use it on my rats and mice including babys with no ill effects.
I use the spray on one ( not the spot on as this i belive is to strong ) then I spray into a cup just a few squirts then get a dropper or something that will deliver one good drop and put one on the back of the neck of the rat or mice that is needing treatment..

now the bird mite! I belive (although alot will not agree) is the same mite found on captive snakes and frontline works really well on them mites ... so if it is the same mite and I am right you have found your cure


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Revolution for Puppies and Kittens can be used as well, as long as you're very very careful to reduce the dosage; I use the skinniest syringe (w/out the needle) they can find at the pharmacist, empty the tiny tube into the cap, draw it into the syringe, and apply from that.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

You can use the Iver-on daily, too. I had mites one time a few years ago and I was really very aggressive with spraying the Iver-on every day for a few weeks just not to take any chances. I used it on pinkies multiple times per week and didn't see any adverse reactions.

Hopefully you can get rid of them soon!!


----------

